# Nassahegon  State Forest 5-15-12



## powhunter (May 15, 2012)

Did some exploring out of the soccer fields this morning..Trails rolled real nice..a little grease down by the brook..Glad I ignored the forcast today, Not 1 drop of rain....Did about 6 miles in about an hour and a half...Heres some cheese:






Steveo


----------



## Puck it (May 15, 2012)

I think I see some environmental damage at 2:58!!!!


----------



## WoodCore (May 15, 2012)

Nice Bridge!!


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2012)

Nice video steveo!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 20, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Nice video steveo!



Agreed.  Looks like a great place to ride!!


----------

